# My Sweet Gracie



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and yours in my thoughts.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Jo, I'm so sorry about Gracie.
Hopefully you can take some comfort in knowing that you will be with her again someday.
Play hard at the bridge Gracie.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry that this had to happen. my prayers and thoughts are with you
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Too young, play at the bridge Gracie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. Like many of us here on the forum who have lost a loved pup to this horrible disease my heart goes out to you. We would love to see some pictures of your Gracie.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss.

RIP Gracie, Run Free, Play Hard


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts. Heather


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Gracie was far too young to have suffered from this awful disease.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss...Gracie is playing hard at the rainbow bridge...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss - it is so hard to say goodbye . . .


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, I will never understand why cancer exists! It takes too many, too young. 

Thank you for adopting her and giving her a loving home. I wish you had, had more time with her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gracie. Know that she will always be with you in your heart and memories. May those give you some comfort. We are all here for you and hope when you feel up to it will post some pictures. 
Rest in Peace Sweet Gracie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, RIP sweet Gracie.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry you have lost Gracie so young,thinking of you at this sad time.
RIP Dear Gracie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry your first post has to be such an incredibly sad one. It's so hard to lose them.... especially so young. But thank you for rescuing her and giving her the love of family and home. We have several Nebraskans here.... one with rescue. Please stick around and when you feel up to it, share stories and pics of your sweet Gracie. And perhaps at some point you will want another sweet golden soul to share your life and love with...... many feel it is a wonderful way to honor the spirit of their bridge baby. Hugs to you... and Gracie, sweetheart, godspeed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your loss of Gracie. Please post some pictures of her. You will find that everyone here is very supportive.

I am a member of GRRIN, live in Lincoln so I do home visits and assessments here.

Hope you hang around here, it's a great place. I'm sorry you got here under such sad circumstances.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts.

L.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Gracie. She sounds like she was a wonderful dog, and was lucky to share a great home with you. 6 is much too young to go... Sadly cancer has affected many of us around here and I hope that there is a cure for it soon. We lost Skokie 2 years ago, a week before her 5th birthday to lymphoma and I still cry when I think about her. From her first symptoms to her last breath, everything happened in the span of about 10 days - much to short to say goodbye.

We would love to see photos when you are ready to share some with us. Until you meet again, sleep softly Gracie!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Our prayers are with you and Gracie. We are here for you.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard, run fast and sleep softly at the bridge sweet Gracie.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My Bobby is at the Bridge with many more from the forum. May Gracie have fun with all our precious Goldens.

Your are in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

I am so VERY SORRY for your loss of Gracie.

She is at the Rainbow Bridge with my Mimi, Munchkin and two Gizmos.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Gracie at only 6 years of age.
Run free sweet girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad that you have lost Gracie so young,

Run free from pain, play with new friends and sleep softly Gracie


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am deeply sorry that you lost Gracie. Just simply too young.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost Gracie at such a young age. I lost my Sassy to that dreaded "c" at the same age - 6. Never in my wildest dreams did I ever think my girl would die at such a young age. 

You are in my thoughts as you get through this horrible time.

Mary


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Gracie was too young. I hope you have many happy memories to comfort you.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: ( so sorry about Gracie.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh no...big hugs and so sorry


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## donnamama (May 11, 2009)

how sad! i feel for you. we lost a family dog to cancer last summer.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I lost my KayCee t cancer a year ago May 25. I missher still and always will. I know how your heart is breaking.


----------



## joz (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks you to everyone who wrote in. I appreciate all the kind words of support. It made me feel better to know others had the same thing happen. 

I know she is playing with all the wonderful dogs in our worlds...

I have included a picture of my pretty girl. The other golden you can see the tail of is my male Diablo. He misses his buddy.

Jo


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting a photo of your sweet Gracie and sharing it with us, she was a beautiful golden girl, sorry again for your loss.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Graice she was a lovely looking dog.
6 is much to young i just hope they find a cure for cancer very soon.
Play at the bridge with all the other dogs up there.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I know what you mean about a shock. I tollk my golden girl KayCee a year ago May 23 when she wouldn't at breafast and threw up, thinking she a virus that she had had before. It turned out to be a gasric tumor, surgery was done that day and she just about 48 hours later. From a playing, appy o one ngt to bing diagonised with cancer the next day. Such a shock. She was 8 yrs. 9 months.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracie*

What a beauty Gracie is.
*I am so sorry.*
I am sure Diablo misses her.
You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

